# gurgle



## hhtt

Gurgle'in Türkçe anlamı ne olabilir? Gurgle "boğazdan çıkan hafif sestir." Örneğin boğazı sıkılan biri konuşmaya çalışırken  çıkan ses "gurgle" ile ifade edilir.

Bunun anlamı bence "bebeğin çıkardığı" "agu" değil.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## hhamit

Gurgling "gargara yapmak" anlamına geliyor.


----------



## enkidu68

Bağlamı bilmek gerekir, nerede nasıl geçiyor?


----------



## hhtt

enkidu68 said:


> Bağlamı bilmek gerekir, nerede nasıl geçiyor?



İlk mesajda söyledim. Biri boğazı sıkılırken konuşmaya çalışan birinin çıkardığı ses.


----------



## shafaq

hhtt said:


> İlk mesajda söyledim. Biri boğazı sıkılırken konuşmaya çalışan birinin çıkardığı ses.


"Son nefes" anlamında kullanılıyor bazı yerlerde...


----------



## enkidu68

İlk mesajda söylediniz ama İngilizce orijinal cümleyi kastettim.


----------



## Cahittinsan

birgu- şırıltı, lıkırtı demek diye biliyorum, zât-ı âlî. .


----------

